# Milky substance in PCV valve



## MT_S6 (Dec 13, 2011)

So the PCV valve on my S6 started making funny noises yesterday. The last time it did this, I ended up pulling the PCV valve off and dumping some seafoam down into the PCV and the noise went away. Yesterday, it started making noises again.

Turned out it was from a different source. This time it was the PCV valve, and it is filled with this milky ****:










The hose connecting the two valve covers was almost completely clean, there was only a small amount at one of the bends on the passenger side. The hose leading into the PCV valve was just as filled as the valve.

Now the question is: Where is this stuff coming from? I am a little down on coolant, but I've been slightly down on coolant for a long time, and this is new (within the last 5 months).

I never take short trips, but I generally let my car warm up for ~5-10 minutes if it is below 20 degrees outside. Could that be causing it? I hope it's not head gaskets


----------



## g&g (Nov 15, 2011)

It's normal, a result of condensation build-up. There's a sticky in the VW section regarding this.


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

Mine was worse. I changed all the pvc lines when I bought the car . Cracked and shattered. I suggest buying the kit. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

